# Pug and Goldie



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, so cute together! It will take a while for them to really start to feel like a pack. I forgot-how old is the Pug?


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

My friend has just phoned this morning, she's missing him and to tell me it's his 2nd birthday today, I'll have to give him a really nice dinner in celebration.


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Sadly I'm back to having just 1 dog now, my friend's pug is now back at home, she is feeling much better and can arrange things to give her little dog more time which I'm quite pleased about.
Charlie is relieved to see the back of him though  he just wouldn't leave him alone, he got fed up with the constant attention and Charlie eventually took himself off to the end of the hall and looked a bit miserable. 
On the plus side, my OH agreed it was nice having 2 dogs again, but the pug was never on his list for another dog, too different in nature, exercise and size to Charlie but wouldn't rule out another goldie or spaniel again, I'm making progress on a second dog, fingers crossed!


----------

